
Using a Mac in a modern .NET world - andriesvh
https://medium.com/mledger/using-a-mac-in-a-modern-net-world-36297a87f664
======
intertextuality
I also develop with .NET on OSX, using Rider. The only annoying thing so far
was storing the connection strings in those json files— I think using env vars
in build configurations is better.

I can't say much other than it's been really nice. To make my workflow
smoother, I remapped my right CMD key to hyper (ctrl+alt+cmd) using Karabiner,
and then added Hyper+[1-6] shorcuts for switching workspaces. I also use
chunkwm to add a wm-like experience to OSX.

I work remotely, so I recently set up sql server via Docker for when I don't
have internet. The intro guide by microsoft made it rather easy, and now I
have the benefit of not needing to connect to the corporate VPN for dev
anymore :-)

Programs I use:

* Insomnia (better than Postman)

* Azure Data Studio (testing sql server queries)

* JetBrains DataGrip (reading/fuzzy searching through stored procedures)

* Dash (offline documentation)

~~~
andriesvh
Nice, I'll be trying out Insomnia soon.

